# 2009 NBA Finals Game 3: Los Angeles Lakers (2) @ Orlando Magic (0) [6/9]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets take any hope for Orlando and throw it in the swamps of Florida!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*GAME 3 MEMO*

Close out perimeter, Close out perimeter, Close out perimeter


and Rebound!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Damn it would be sweet if they could take Game 3.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Lynx said:


> *GAME 3 MEMO*
> 
> Close out perimeter, Close out perimeter, Close out perimeter
> 
> ...


Agreed. The three is going to be a big deal that game. But if LA plays the way they have been, they could win. I don't expect Rashard Lewis AND Hedo to have the same type of game they had in Game 2, and I don't expect Kobe to turn the ball over as much as he did.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

hope for a sweep


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So glad there's only a one-day wait between Game 2 and 3 and Game 3 and 4. 

The team looks really focused, but it's going to be a tough game. Orlando's going to come out with all the energy in the world. They understand that for them, it's a must-win game. I just hope the Lakers come out with that same mentality. I want them to only want to go back to LA as champions, not for another game.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Win this ****ing game!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

im expecting kobe to drop at least 38 pts but in a losing effort


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Meh..the refs are gonna give this game to the Magic..i'm expecting a loss tonight.

Hope i'm wrong..


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Magic will take care of HC.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah, a lot of things are stacking up against us this game. Their backs are against the wall, their guards should play better at home (can't get much worse), Dwight should get in a better groove, a few more calls will probably go their way, etc. etc. 

all I know is win or loose, we better bring it. the odds of them beating us 3 times in a row are pretty slim, even if they're all at home. but those odds improve drastically if we get blown out tonight, which given the history of our team's focus, is not exactly impossible. hopefully they really have learned, and they stay focused. this is a huge opportunity.

I can't help but think of the Matrix when dude's like "What if the war could be over tonight? Isn't that worth fighting for?..."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gortat thinks he can stop The Candyman:



> "I promise you, he won't score as much. He won't get as many rebounds if I'm out there against him,'' Gortat said. "Other guys on our team have to stop Kobe Bryant. I have to stop Lamar Odom. I can do that. I'm supposed to come off the bench and stop him. If I do that, it will give us a better chance to win."


http://nba.fanhouse.com/2009/06/09/reebok-to-marcin-gortat-jordan-tattoo-wont-fly/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^****ing awesome


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we go!

Have you guys heard the story about this little girl singing the National Anthem? Very cool that she's doing it.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

i have mixed feelings about this game. i think orlando will win, but something tells me lakers are going for the upset and win their 3rd in a row.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good start by the Lakers so far. Gasol involved early and Kobe being the facilitator with 3 assists already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see D-Fish hit a couple of shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum's already got 4 rebounds which is nice to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

59-54 Orlando at the half. They are shooting 75% from the field (NBA Finals record for a half - ****ing ridiculous). But we're only down 5 and I'm thinking they can't stay that hot.

Kobe leading the way for us with 21 points on 8/15 shooting (missed 5 of his last 6 shots to end the half, though) and 4 assists. Gasol with 10 points but no rebounds or assists. Can't blame him on the rebounds, though. Orlando isn't missing - at all. 

Overall, I think we're in pretty good shape considering we're right there with them and they're shooting lights out. Need to come out in the 2nd half with a lot of focus and energy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

21 posts? we all must be glued to the game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Put Shannon Brown on Alston dammit. f u phil! *no masked cursing* u!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointing.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Basel said:


> Disappointing.


Not really. Look at what it took for them to win the game.

There is no way that they will win this series.

It was frustrating to see Fisher get continously burned, but I suppose he redeemed himself somewhat.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

tough loss. Kobe kept us in the game in the first half, but was terrible down the stretch. that missed free throw and turnover were really costly. Also, lamar was great in the second half, but it didn't come w/o his normal brain lapse; leaving Lewis to trap Rafer Alston. ugh, can't win em' all. 

I'm actually very encouraged by our performance, in the second half anyway. they made some very difficult shots (Pietrus fade-away, hedo baseline), and we missed some key free-throws. we played good enough to win, they just beat us. no big deal. hopefully they cool down by thursday.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Overall, Lakers played better on this road game. FTs killed us. 

Still wondering when are we going to close out perimeter. Game 4 will be tough.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Is Kobe burned out!? 

I don't think i've ever seen him missed that many FT in one game, let alone, a championship game. 

If he would of made those FT, we would of been up 3-0.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Basel said:


>







:champagne:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is an idea for the future... when you want to show someone got posterized. Make sure it isn't DERREK FISHER.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I'm surprised there is not a great deal of fallout in this thread from the loss.. That's a good sign. That means we have learned to expect up's and downs with this Laker team.

I think that if anything, I'm a 100 percent certain the title is guaranteed after this game for the Lakers.

Orlando shot 75 percent at half, and finished the game at 62 percent.. Both setting records for the finals. They made 23 free throws, compared to the Lakers 16... (Kobe uncharacteristically missing 5 free throws...). Magic had more assists, rebounds, and steals than the Lakers... And it still took a clutch shot by Lewis, and a bad turnover by an obviously exhausted Kobe Bryant for the Magic to get the victory at home, even after all the home cookin.....

I once thought this series would go six, maybe seven. Now It think it's done in five.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Darth Bryant said:


> Well, I'm surprised there is not a great deal of fallout in this thread from the loss.. That's a good sign. That means we have learned to expect up's and downs with this Laker team.
> 
> I think that if anything, I'm a 100 percent certain the title is guaranteed after this game for the Lakers.
> 
> ...


yeah, I'm not gonna go that far, but I've never been more confident that we're gonna win the title. we came out strong, and matched their energy and their out of this world shooting, and still had a very good chance to win the game. obviously the magic got what they needed, they deserved to win and their confidence is up, but ours should be too. I think we just took their best punch. 

just one thought. on that last kobe turnover...why would you go for a two for one when you're down by two points? I mean, there was like a 10 second difference, but if you rush a shot and you miss, you give them a chance to ice the game anyway. shouldn't tieing the game be a priority? shouldn't we trust our defense to get one more stop? and lets say kobe doesn't turn it over and scores...then they score. now we're in the same position, trying to tie the game and send it to OT. but now we got less than 8 sec to work and a virtual guarantee that kobe will be triple teamed and no fouls will be called. that was a coaching blunder, imo, then a stupid turnover, then another bad play by pau trying to pass it instead of calling time-out. ugh...oh well. we live to fight another day.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> Is Kobe burned out!?
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen him missed that many FT in one game, let alone, a championship game.
> 
> If he would of made those FT, we would of been up 3-0.


He's not burned out yet.

Btw, he missed 7 FTs in Game 3 of last year finals. You don't recall that? Maybe, you don't remember since Lakers won that game. We win as a team, lose as a team.

http://www.nba.com/games/20080610/BOSLAL/boxscore.html


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Darth Bryant said:


> Well, I'm surprised there is not a great deal of fallout in this thread from the loss.. That's a good sign. That means we have learned to expect up's and downs with this Laker team.
> 
> I think that if anything, I'm a 100 percent certain the title is guaranteed after this game for the Lakers.
> 
> ...


Notice that LA took and made more 3's than Orlando did. Orlando didn't even shoot their reg. season average from 3. It was mid-range bunnys and layups that we were taking and making. The same open looks that we were missing in game one, we were nailing in game 3. LA's is still giving us those same open looks, so you cant just expect a good shooting team to continue missing them. This is the Finals. LA needs to tighten up their D or they will find themselves in a struggle to win this series.

And I see how everyone conveniently ignores the fact that Orlando only shot 42% in game 2, and still had a damn good shot at beating you guys in LA. If not for 5 straight missed FT's and two missed bunny's down the stretch by Lee, Orlando could've very well beat you guys in game two. We dont need to shoot 62% just to beat you guys, dont be ridiculous. Game 4 will have nothing to do with what happened in game 3, Just like game 3 had nothing to with what happened in game 2, or game 1, etc..... You cant just say, oh they wont shoot 62% again, therefore LA is gonna win. I know you wished it worked like that, but it doesn't. 



Silk D said:


> yeah, I'm not gonna go that far, but I've never been more confident that we're gonna win the title. we came out strong, and matched their energy and their out of this world shooting, and still had a very good chance to win the game. obviously the magic got what they needed, they deserved to win and their confidence is up, but ours should be too. I think we just took their best punch.


Not really. Dwight played to his average. Shard and Hedo played pretty much to there averages. Only thing that was abnormal was Rafer Alston shooting 8/12 from the feild, but he was getting some damn good looks. It makes up for all those wide open bricks he was throwing up in LA, when he was shooting 18% from the feild. Our best punch will be when Dwight goes for 30+ and is in a rhythem, then you see how the team runs. Kinda like how LA was rolling Kobe was dropping 40 in game 1. Like I said before, note the # of 3's that Orlando took and made. We only took 14 and only made 5. You think you saw Orlando's worst attack? Ok. All we can hope for in Orlando is that LA continues to just hope we miss and play the same defense. If we get Dwight beasting and 3's raining on the same night? You dont want to see that combination...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Notice that LA took and made more 3's than Orlando did. Orlando didn't even shoot their reg. season average from 3. It was mid-range bunnys and layups that we were taking and making. The same open looks that we were missing in game one, we were nailing in game 3. LA's is still giving us those same open looks, so you cant just expect a good shooting team to continue missing them. This is the Finals. LA needs to tighten up their D or they will find themselves in a struggle to win this series.
> 
> And I see how everyone conveniently ignores the fact that Orlando only shot 42% in game 2, and still had a damn good shot at beating you guys in LA. If not for 5 straight missed FT's and two missed bunny's down the stretch by Lee, Orlando could've very well beat you guys in game two. We dont need to shoot 62% just to beat you guys, dont be ridiculous. Game 4 will have nothing to do with what happened in game 3, Just like game 3 had nothing to with what happened in game 2, or game 1, etc..... You cant just say, oh they wont shoot 62% again, therefore LA is gonna win. I know you wished it worked like that, but it doesn't.
> 
> ...


So you saying you think Magic's gonna take the series? If so you wanna make a little wager on that?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Darth Bryant said:


> So you saying you think Magic's gonna take the series? If so you wanna make a little wager on that?


I already made a wager on Orlando to win. I'll bank $100 if they do. But obviously im biased. Im not saying that Orlando will win definitively, im just saying that the logic that 'they cant shoot like they did in game 3 again, so therefore LA will win' just seems like a weak minded approach and an approach that conveniently ignores everything that happened in game 2. Im not saying that Orlando will win OR LA will win. Im saying that the logic being used isn't all that convincing, from LA's standpoint. It's like some ppl have amnesia and they forget that we played LA just as close when we only shoot 42% and blew two oppurtinity's at game winning layups.

If you want to make a wager on here though, I guess I cant turn down that challenge. I believe in my team. I think Orlando will certainly win one more game @ home. I think they will win one by around maybe 10-12 pts or so and the other game will probably be another nail-biter like games 2 & 3 were, where either team can take it. I think game 4 will be the close game. I think Orlando will take game 5 either way. Either LA will be up 3-1 and they will coast in game 5 and win it @ home in 6... Or it will be 2-2 & Orlando will have some momentum and it will probably go to game 7 where anything can happen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, I'm not betting cash. I'm a poor college student.

But I'm all about a common moderator bet that happens often around here. The loser goes two months, sporting an avatar of the winners choice. Obviously it has to be sports lines, and what not. I think you would look great sporting a nice Sasha avatar or something like that.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Not really. Dwight played to his average. Shard and Hedo played pretty much to there averages. Only thing that was abnormal was Rafer Alston shooting 8/12 from the feild, but he was getting some damn good looks. It makes up for all those wide open bricks he was throwing up in LA, when he was shooting 18% from the feild. Our best punch will be when Dwight goes for 30+ and is in a rhythem, then you see how the team runs. Kinda like how LA was rolling Kobe was dropping 40 in game 1. Like I said before, note the # of 3's that Orlando took and made. We only took 14 and only made 5. You think you saw Orlando's worst attack? Ok. All we can hope for in Orlando is that LA continues to just hope we miss and play the same defense. If we get Dwight beasting and 3's raining on the same night? You dont want to see that combination...


when are people gonna realize that that is by design? yes, we will continue to force the ball into the guard's hands and make them make a play. if Alston goes off for 20+, then we'll probably loose, we'll take our chances. Dwight "beasting"? what exactly does that mean? getting a bunch of offensive rebounds and dunks? if Dwight scores 30 off a bunch of hook shots and fts, then I promise a lakers win. we left rashard open a lot in game 2 and look what happened. we didn't leave him in game 3 (as much), and he played to his average. 

the point is not "they won't shoot that well again", the point is how WE played. we're not used to seeing our team compete on a nightly basis, as sad as that is. I'm not sure this lakers team, even a month ago, woulda had the mental toughness to keep at it the way orlando was shooting. but they did, and they almost won. for THAT reason, I'm very confident we'll win. and yes, if we continue to stiffle Dwight and stay glued to Hedo and Shard, I'm quite positive Alston and Pietrus won't have that kind of shooting night again.

p.s. kobe's scoring a ton of points is BAD for our offense, unless of course it's in the forth. our best attack is when he, pau, and lamar are in the 20 pt range. dam kobe always trying to do too much.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Darth Bryant said:


> Well, I'm surprised there is not a great deal of fallout in this thread from the loss.. That's a good sign. That means we have learned to expect up's and downs with this Laker team.
> 
> I think that if anything, I'm a 100 percent certain the title is guaranteed after this game for the Lakers.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. Over in 5.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Silk D said:


> when are people gonna realize that that is by design? yes, we will continue to force the ball into the guard's hands and make them make a play. if Alston goes off for 20+, then we'll probably loose, we'll take our chances. Dwight "beasting"? what exactly does that mean? getting a bunch of offensive rebounds and dunks? if Dwight scores 30 off a bunch of hook shots and fts, then I promise a lakers win. we left rashard open a lot in game 2 and look what happened. we didn't leave him in game 3 (as much), and he played to his average.
> 
> the point is not "they won't shoot that well again", the point is how WE played. we're not used to seeing our team compete on a nightly basis, as sad as that is. I'm not sure this lakers team, even a month ago, woulda had the mental toughness to keep at it the way orlando was shooting. but they did, and they almost won. for THAT reason, I'm very confident we'll win. and yes, if we continue to stiffle Dwight and stay glued to Hedo and Shard, I'm quite positive Alston and Pietrus won't have that kind of shooting night again.
> 
> p.s. kobe's scoring a ton of points is BAD for our offense, unless of course it's in the forth. our best attack is when he, pau, and lamar are in the 20 pt range. dam kobe always trying to do too much.


I realize that it's by design, buddy. Many teams play Orlando the very same way throughout the season, it's not just some new strategy by LA. They send doubles at Dwight because most teams cant check him one-v-one. That is gonna leave someone open, or if not open, it's gonna leave the defense scrambling. When you play Orlando, understand that your dealing with an offensive monster. Giving up good looks off of those doubles, it's just a matter of us knocking them down. Like I say, it seems like your philosophy is to just hope we miss good looks. That's a weak mindset because the team is structured to capitalize on the looks. Those 15ft jumpers that they're giving Shard and Hedo, they're gonna make those shots, just like Kobe's gonna make his & Gasol's gonna get his. You dont hear me saying, 'oh there's no way Gasol gonna shoot 82% again'. Or, 'No way Odom & Farmar score @ at a 67% clip again in game 4'. That sounds stupid to you right? It should, because its weak. Do you realise that Odom shot 90% in game 2? I hope my team does something about that, and if they dont, I expect my team to lose. Thats the reality.

Fact is. Pietrus was 0-3 from 3 last game. Lee is 20% from 3 in this series. They can both step it up a bit. Orlando can stay hot, game 3 was no fluke with the looks we've been getting. It was only a matter of time before we got some contributions outside of Shard & Hedo, bro. It's sounds like LA just expects us to miss. You've been warned is all I can say. So we'll see who gets it. LA did not play a bad game. They shot well too, Orlando was just better.



Darth Bryant said:


> Well, I'm not betting cash. I'm a poor college student.
> 
> But I'm all about a common moderator bet that happens often around here. The loser goes two months, sporting an avatar of the winners choice. Obviously it has to be sports lines, and what not. I think you would look great sporting a nice Sasha avatar or something like that.


Ok, ill do an avy bet for a month or so. What are betting on tho, Just game 4 or the series??


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> I realize that it's by design, buddy. Many teams play Orlando the very same way throughout the season, it's not just some new strategy by LA. They send doubles at Dwight because most teams cant check him one-v-one. That is gonna leave someone open, or if not open, it's gonna leave the defense scrambling. When you play Orlando, understand that your dealing with an offensive monster. Giving up good looks off of those doubles, it's just a matter of us knocking them down. Like I say, it seems like your philosophy is to just hope we miss good looks. That's a weak mindset because the team is structured to capitalize on the looks. Those 15ft jumpers that they're giving Shard and Hedo, they're gonna make those shots, just like Kobe's gonna make his & Gasol's gonna get his. You dont hear me saying, 'oh there's no way Gasol gonna shoot 82% again'. Or, 'No way Odom & Farmar score @ at a 67% clip again in game 4'. That sounds stupid to you right? It should, because its weak. Do you realise that Odom shot 90% in game 2? I hope my team does something about that, and if they dont, I expect my team to lose. Thats the reality.
> 
> Fact is. Pietrus was 0-3 from 3 last game. Lee is 20% from 3 in this series. They can both step it up a bit. Orlando can stay hot, game 3 was no fluke with the looks we've been getting. It was only a matter of time before we got some contributions outside of Shard & Hedo, bro. It's sounds like LA just expects us to miss. You've been warned is all I can say. So we'll see who gets it. LA did not play a bad game. They shot well too, Orlando was just better.


I realize that, but how many players actually have the personel to play your front court this way effectively. give the laker bigs some credit, please.

look, we're both allowed to be confident in our teams. and there's really no dispute of the facts here. Orlando shoots over 50% (or a ridiculous 62%), they win. they shoot forty-something %, they almost win. they shoot under 30%, they loose by 25. your role players are certainly capable of hitting shots, but we'll continue to take our chances. thanks for the warning, but don't be suprised if they don't come through 3 more times. and even if they do, if the lakers get some freakin ball movement, feed the post, and hit their FTs, you're still gonna loose...but good luck to you


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> I realize that it's by design, buddy. Many teams play Orlando the very same way throughout the season, it's not just some new strategy by LA. They send doubles at Dwight because most teams cant check him one-v-one. That is gonna leave someone open, or if not open, it's gonna leave the defense scrambling. When you play Orlando, understand that your dealing with an offensive monster. Giving up good looks off of those doubles, it's just a matter of us knocking them down. Like I say, it seems like your philosophy is to just hope we miss good looks. That's a weak mindset because the team is structured to capitalize on the looks. Those 15ft jumpers that they're giving Shard and Hedo, they're gonna make those shots, just like Kobe's gonna make his & Gasol's gonna get his. You dont hear me saying, 'oh there's no way Gasol gonna shoot 82% again'. Or, 'No way Odom & Farmar score @ at a 67% clip again in game 4'. That sounds stupid to you right? It should, because its weak. Do you realise that Odom shot 90% in game 2? I hope my team does something about that, and if they dont, I expect my team to lose. Thats the reality.
> 
> Fact is. Pietrus was 0-3 from 3 last game. Lee is 20% from 3 in this series. They can both step it up a bit. Orlando can stay hot, game 3 was no fluke with the looks we've been getting. It was only a matter of time before we got some contributions outside of Shard & Hedo, bro. It's sounds like LA just expects us to miss. You've been warned is all I can say. So we'll see who gets it. LA did not play a bad game. They shot well too, Orlando was just better.
> 
> ...


Well, I was talking about the series..... But if you want to do it based on game thats fine with me. :champagne:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

i love me some D Fish


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Darth Bryant said:


> Well, I was talking about the series..... But if you want to do it based on game thats fine with me. :champagne:


Lol, it's too late. You cant confirm after the game is already over. It's too late. :naughty:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, it's too late. You cant confirm after the game is already over. It's too late. :naughty:


So sad.... I met the series though thats why I said series. 

It's probably better you didn't get a chance to bet, you were blinded by being a fan to see that the Magic had a spanking coming. 

Maybe next season right? :champagne:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah, I don't wanna be cheap, and rub it in after the fact, but that "offensive monster" wasn't so scary in the late 4th and OT.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Darth Bryant said:


> So sad.... I met the series though thats why I said series.
> 
> It's probably better you didn't get a chance to bet, you were blinded by being a fan to see that the Magic had a spanking coming.
> 
> Maybe next season right? :champagne:


A Spanking? A loss in OT is a spanking?? :naughty: No sir, it was just a good battle. I expected game 4 to it go either way from the start, re-read my earlier post. 

But when LA wins the series I guess i will rock a Kobe avatar for a couple weeks or so... Even though we didn't officially confirm the bet, it's the least I can do. I gotta give respect where respects due.


----------

